# 1928 goose neck twin beds ... restore/mod after water damage



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My daughter has her grandmothers old New England goose neck beds. Her mother went into a nursing home, and people renting her house in Capecod left her bed outside in the weather. She gave me the bed to make into something for her twin girls. I have about 2/3 or the set, luckily I have all four goose neck pieces. Missing about 7/8s of the head board pieces, but enough to work around and two side rails. Pieces were original gold guilt in many places. It appears to be factory made.

Figured out the age of the bed by the metal shoes still attached to 3 of the legs.
Marked BASSICK, NOMAR and PATENT APPLIED FOR

Tracked down the Bassick as a caster manufacturer. Been in business since 1878.

Did a patent search on google and found the original patent dates etc.



Only one headboard exists and it is missing all of the vertical slats. It has a cool design cut into it, with a missing medalion.



9/11/2008



This photos shows the goose with the most water damage

9/12/2008


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dan;

This looks like a job for Super Dan.

I can't wait to see what you do with it.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan Looks like a challenge.. I wonder how it'll look as Arts and Crafts.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

it will be wonderful again, I'm sure!

how sad to think of this beauty being tossed aside.. glad you are saving it


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I wondering how to get started. Thinking about scotch-brite and linseed oil to clean it up.

Not sure if I want to shellac it, paint it, stain it or bronze it. Perhaps all. Wondering about milk paint for the goose necks. Never tried that material.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Definitely a challenge there Dan. Too bad it's been kept outside but it looks like restoration is a must. Good luck with it.


----------

